# Tipps zur professionellen Bildbearbeitung [z.B. Sequenzen zusammenfügen]



## Grinsekater (2. Januar 2005)

ich wurde jetzt schon öfters gefragt wie man teile eines bildes (zb nur den hintergrund und nicht den fahrer) entfärbt. 

   hier mal eine allgemeine anleitung.
   weiter tricks zum thema bildbearbeitung/optimierung können hier gerne gepostet werden .

  ---------------------------------------------------------------

 also als erstes erstellt ihr eine maske. am besten im "maskierungsmodus". tastatur q drücken und dann einfach mit dem pinsel "malen". die farben setzt ihr auf schwarz und weiß über "x" kannst du die farben umkehren. (hintergrund und vordergrundfarbe). 

   lass dich nicht täuschen du "malst" mit 50% rot, was dir das "kantensehen" erleichtern soll.

 probiert es aus -> wenn ihr etwas gemalt habz (in maskierungsrot) drückt "q" um in den normalen modus zurückzukehren. hier wird eure, im maskierungsmodus rot gemalte fläche, zu einer auswahl.

 der vorteil hierbei ist, das du durch das verwenden unterschiedliche harter pinselspitzen unterschiedlich weiche kanten in der auswahl erzeugt hast -> weichere übergänge -> sieht natürlicher aus.

 um die farbe herauszunehmen, zu ändern oder einzufärben. benutzt ihr entweder das kontrollfeld "farbton/sättigung" (quick and dirty) oder du legst (ab photoshop 6) eine sog "einstellungsebene" an (profi  ). dies geht in der ebenenpalette auf dem kreis icon das halb schwarz und halb weiß ist.

 hier habt ihr auch mehrere möglichkeiten. zb könnt ihr hier auch eine "gradationseinstellungsebene" anlegen die sich dann nur auf deine erstellte maske bezieht.

   warum der ganze aufwand mit den einstellungsebenen?

 der immense vorteil besteht darin alle einstellungen rückgängig machen zu könne. ein mit der oben beschriebenen "quick and dirty" methode entfärbtes bild verliert die farbinformationen unwiederbringlich. ihr könnt somit immer wieder zum ursprung zurück.

 ein weiterer tipp: speichert euch die ".psd" datei separat ab. somit behaltet ihr alle einstellungsebenen und könnt später nochmal dran rumspielen. sobald ihr jpeg oder tiff wählt reduziert photoshop alle eure ebenen auf eine und die möglichkeit nochmal einzugreifen ohne alle schritte zu wiederholen ist verloren. 

 hier das ergebnis:


----------



## Grinsekater (2. Januar 2005)

und gleich noch ein tipp:

 um das optimum an schärfe für eure bilder rauszuholen werdet ihr um die option "unscharf maskieren" im photoshop nicht herumkommen.

 das problem, voallem bei gescannten bildern, ist ihr verliert einiges an schärfe was durch die weitere größenänderung (zb fürs web) noch schlimmer wird.

 grundsätzlich gilt -> schärfe am schluss.
 das heißt ihr macht erst alle farbkorrekturen, skalierungen, fussel rausstempeln usw - dann wenn alles stimmt findet ihr den "unscharf maskieren-filter" unter filter/scharfzeichenfilter. dort gibt es auch "scharfzeichnen" aber da könnt ihr nicht weiter darauf einfluss nehmen.

 wirkungsweise des filters:
 der filter erkennt farbunterschiede benachbarter pixel und setzt diese je nach einstellungen die man im filterdialog vornimmt hoch. somit durch einen höheren kontrast entsteht eine "schärfere" kante.

 es gibt drei optionen in diesem hilfreichen filter:

 - stärke
 - radius
 - schwellenwert

 - stärke
 wie stark der kontrast erhöht wird.

 - radius
 inwieweit sich die kontrasterhöhung auf benachbarte pixel ausdeht

 - schwellenwert
 ein hochsetzten verhindert das es ein "rauschen" (körniges erscheinen) in unifarbenen flächen auftritt (zb im himmel).


 nach meinen erfahrungen hat es sich bewährt eine hohe stärke (ca 200%) und einen geringen radius (max 2 pixel) zu wählen. de schwellenwert ergibt sich, ich setzte ihn aber meist auf 0 bzw 1.

 spielt etwas mit den einstellungen und ihr werdet euch wundern was aus manchen verlorenen geglaubten bilder noch möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (2. Januar 2005)

und weil ich grad dabei bin....

*
farbstiche entfernen sowie licht und tiefe festlegen.*


 manchmal wirkt ein bild matschig (zu wenig kontrast) oder es tendiert zu sehr in eine richtung (farbstich).

 eine sehr schnelle und einfach methode dies zu korrigieren ist zu finden (wie immer photoshop) unter Bild/Einstellen/_gradationskurven_. 

 für alle die keine lust haben sich weiter damit zu beschäftigen -> quick & dirty -> einfach auf "auto" klicken und die bildveränderung betrachten.

 für alle die es noch hübscher haben wollen: doppelklick auf linke der drei pipetten. ihr kommt in ein weiteres dialogfeld in dem ihr festlegen könnt wie die tiefe aus den grundfarben aufgebaut ist. vertraut einfach auf die farbgrundeinstellungen (es sei denn ihr wollt auch in die druckbranche  ) und setzt im eingabefeld "L" rechts oben eine 3 ein. somit "bricht euch das weiß nicht weg" was bedeuten würde eine weiße fläche am rande eures bildes verschmilzt mit einem weißen hintergrund auf dem es liegt.
 klickt auf ok

 das gleiche spiel führt ihr für die rechte pipette aus nur hier gebt ihr bei "L" nicht 3 sondern 97 ein. 
 klickt auf ok

 nun könnt ihr erneut den "auto" button nutzen aber das ergebnis wird besser sein. sollte es noch nicht zufriedenstellen genug sein so könnt ihr auch die linke (die pipette für die dunkelste stelle) pipette anklicken und den dunkelsten punkt in eurem bild selbst bestimmen in dem ihr einfach hineinklickt. probiert es aus indem er den dunkelsten punkt einfach mal in einen mittelton setzt.
 für die lichter (den hellsten punkt im bild) gillt das gleiche prinzip wie für den dunklen.

*
 farbstiche*

 digicambilder haben meist einen drang ins grünliche. 
 leicht zu korrigieren wieder mit den gradationskurven. 

 erst legt ihr wie oben licht und tiefe fest.
 dann wählt ihr oben aus dem dropdownmenü (links steht kanal und drinnen idr RGB) den "grün" kanal aus. mit der maus einfach in die mitte der kurve klicken/halten und mal nach oben oder unten ziehen. beobachtet dabei euer bild. experimentiert auch mit den anderen kanälen. 
 ein grundrezept hierfür gibt es nicht -> üben üben üben 

 weiterer tipp zu gradationskurven:
 wenn ihr mehrere punkte klickt und zieht könnt ihr die kurve in mehrere richtungen verändern. über "eingabe" "ausgabe" seht ihr was mit den tonwerten passiert. packt einfach mal im ersten viertel und im letzten viertel einen punkt rein zieht den einen nach oben den anderen nach unten damit ein leichtes "S" entsteht. beobachtet den kontrast des bildes. probiert andere richtungen aus.

 diese kontrasterhöhung macht das bild "knackiger" der vorteil gegenüber der "quick n dirty" version "einstellungen/helligkeitkontrast" besteht darin, das ihr die tiefen und die lichter des bildes unangetastet last. somit werden keine tonwerte die erst unterschiedlich waren gleich was eine tonwertminderung zur folge hat und euer bild verschlechter.


----------



## Grinsekater (2. Januar 2005)

ach ja...

 die tipps zu schärfe und farbkorrektur lassen sich natürlich mit dem ersten tipp (den masken) kombinieren. ihr beeinflusst so nur einen teilbereich des bildes. das kann man natürlich auf die spitze treiben... schaut euch einfach mal einige bilder aus "pics of nice girls" an . da kann man wirklich aus jedem/r ein topmodel machen


----------



## Dirt Gott (2. Januar 2005)

Ähm ich hab da eine frage    Brennen deine finger jetzt nich


----------



## frorider (2. Januar 2005)

Danke, hab mich schon immer gefragt wie das mit dem Schwarz-Weiß-Farbe funktioniert


----------



## Grinsekater (2. Januar 2005)

Dirt Gott schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm ich hab da eine frage    Brennen deine finger jetzt nich


  zwei jahre textverabeitung -> zehn finger system 

 @ frorider

 am rechten schifter (vom fahrer aus gesehen) hast du etwas himmel vergessen .
 ist das am monte brione?


----------



## frorider (3. Januar 2005)

Hab da nur grob drübergemalt. Der Trail ist übrigens im Ötztal und geht von der Bielefelder Hütte über 1300hm runter nach Ötz!


----------



## derFisch (3. Januar 2005)

irgendwie krieg ich das mit "gimp" nich hin.  Bei mir sagt er mir dann immer, dass das "farbton/sättigung" nur bei "RGB-Ebenen" angesagt sei (also das mit dem "rotmachen" und der Auswahl und so klappt scho)...  
Hat da mal jemand nen Tipp, wie das zu umgehen ist?


----------



## Grinsekater (4. Januar 2005)

also mal wieder frisch an die tasten .

  heute -> *wie mache ich sequenzbilder*

  als erstes brauch ihr rohmaterial. sprich mehrere bilder in sehr kurzer zeitfolge von der gleichen position geschossen.

  bei digicams gibts da ne serienbildfunktion die meist etwas langsam ist. brauchbar wirds so ab 3-4 bilder pro sekunde.

  ich arbeite noch komplett analog mit einer spiegelreflexkamera (canon EOS 30) die schafft zirka 4 bilder / sekunde.

  dabei handelt es sich nicht um eine vierfache belichtung eines negativs (was einem die komplette nachbearbeitung ersparen würde) sondern um:

  bild - filmtransport - bild - filmtransport - bild - filmtransport - bild - filmtransport...

  so lange ich den auslöser gedrückt halte geht das immer so weiter bis der film voll ist.

 nachdem ich dann meine bilder entwickelt habe scanne ich sie regulär ein. sollte euch euer scanner die möglichkeit bieten die bilder schon beim scannen zu optimieren achtet darauf, dass ihr die absolut gleichen einstellungen auf alle bilder anwendet sonst könnte es sein, dass später ein bild farblich nicht reinpasst (farbstich).

  das zusammenbauen der bilder mache ich mit photoshop.

  ich beginne mit dem ersten bild an das ich, falls nötig, gerade stelle über bild/arbeitsfläche drehen.

  dann vergrößere ich die arbeitsfläche in die richtung in der die nächsten bilder sich anreihen werden (bild/ arbeitsfläche).

 ich öffne alle restlichen bilder und kann sie via "drag and drop" in meine arbeitsdatei die ich gerade vergrößert habe einfügen. diese werden in neuen sog. ebenen gelagert. das könnt ihr euch wie transparente folien vorstellen die übereinanderliegen und wo pixel sind (also euer bild) deckt diese folie.

 über das auge an der ebene könnt ihr alle bilder bis auf das zweite, welches ihr jetzt anpassen werden, ausblenden was euch hilft den überblick zu wahren.

 in der ebenenpalette findet ihr im oberen, rechten teil die deckkraft der ebene. um das bild einzupassen setzt ihr diese auf 50% und schiebt nun das zweite bild der sequenz über das erst. sucht euch schlüsselpunkte wie steine, bäume, gräser was auch immer um es deckungsgleich zu bekommen.
 da beim fotografieren einer sequenz die camera nicht 100%ig parallel zum objekt bewegt wird muss man die bilder meist etwas drehen. sucht euch also einen punkt wie oben beschrieben. dann drückt ihr "strg + T" und ein transformationsrahmen erscheint. die größe des bildes dürft ihr nicht mehr ändern!!! in der mitte befindet sich ab photoshop 5.5 (glaub ich) ein kleines kreuz. zieht dieses genau auf das objekt auf das ihr eingepasst habt. nun könnt ihr den rahmen und somit das bild um diesen punkt drehen -> einpassen. stimmt alles dann könnt ihr das transformieren bestätigen und die ebenendeckkraft wieder auf 100% setzen.

  puh - das schlimmste habt ihr fast geschafft.

 also bevor ihr nun das nächste bild anpasst müsst ihr die "harten" kanten des zweiten bildes "entschärfen". das geht am besten über den ebenenmaskierungsmodus. der maskierungsmodus an sich wurde oben im thread ja schon erklärt den ebenenmaskierungsmodus startet ihr allerdings über die ebenenpalette unten das rechteck mit dem weißen kreis innen drin. dann folgt das oben im thread beschriebene prozedere mit weißer und schwarzer pinselfarbe usw. ihr könnt weiche pinselspitzen oder die gesprenkelten benutzen. probiert einfach aus was euch besser gefällt.

  ja und nun je nachdem wieviele bilder ihr geschossen habt habt ihr einige stunden arbeit (damits gut ausschaut  ).

  farbkorrektur usw könnt ihr natürlich auch anwenden. -> alles oben beschrieben

 so könnte es dann aussehen
 anklicken für größer


----------



## schroeti (4. Januar 2005)

@Freesoul:   Das ist mal geil..... 

@Grinsekater: endlich mal ne verständliche Anleitung. Klappt nur nicht mit jeder PS-Version. Da ist Elements schon ganz anders als die PS 8. 

Sequenz-Bildbearbeitung, die etwas einfachere Version: 

Ausgangsituation sind möglichst 4-5 Aufnahmen aus der gleichen Position raus geschossen, wo sich der Fahrer jeweils nicht überschneidet (z.B wie auf dem Pic vom Grinsekater). Du öffnest alle 4-5 Bilder und legst Dir irgendeins als Arbeitsbild fest.
Dann schneide ich mit der Schlinge oder dem Auswahlziehwerkzeug einen kompletten Fahrer mit Hintergrund aus und kopiere den rüber in das Arbeitsbild. Schön ausrichten und dann nur noch einfügen. Also einfaches Cut and paste (Ausschneiden/kopieren und einfügen).
So mache ich das mit allen Bildern gleich und retuschier nur noch mit dem Historie-Radiergummi etwaige Überschneidungen weg. 
Das ist zwar nicht die sauberste Lösung und setzt idR einen gleichen Kamerastandort voraus, macht die Sache aber erheblich einfacher. 
So wäre das Bild vom Grinsekater ne Sache von 15 Minuten, wenn der Fokus und die Brennweite keim Knipsen nicht verändert wurde. Ist es hier auch nicht, so wie es aussieht. 

Einfach mal machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strunzow (15. Januar 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie krieg ich das mit "gimp" nich hin.  Bei mir sagt er mir dann immer, dass das "farbton/sättigung" nur bei "RGB-Ebenen" angesagt sei (also das mit dem "rotmachen" und der Auswahl und so klappt scho)...
> Hat da mal jemand nen Tipp, wie das zu umgehen ist?


 Du hast wahrscheinlich das ganze Bild über "Modus/Graustufen" in S/W umgewandelt. Ich mache sowas, indem ich mir die bunte Ebene kopiere "Ebene/Duplizieren" und dann über "Ebene/Farben/Sättigung entfernen" die Farbe nur in dieser Ebene rausnehme. 

 Zu dieser Ebene eine Ebenenmaske hinzufügen und die erste Option "Weiss/Volle Deckkraft" wählen. Anschliessend einen Brush auswählen und als Farbe Schwarz nehmen. Jetzt die Ebenenmaske auswählen und im Bild herummalen - voila die Farbe der farbigen Ebene erscheint unter dem Pinsel. In der Ebenenmaske siehst Du jetzt Dein Gekrakel. Das kommt dadurch, daß in der Maske die Farbe Schwarz die Transparenz darstellt - weiss = undurchsichtig, schwarz = durchsichtig.

  Wenn Du hinterher noch einen Weichzeichner auf die Ebenenmaske anwendest, sieht die Kante nicht so hart und unschön aus.

 Hier gibts auch ein paar nette Tutorien zu Gimp:

http://www.gimpguru.org/

 Man muss nur ein bischen suchen, um die Menus in den aktuellen Versionen wiederzufinden...


----------



## Banshee Rider (13. Februar 2005)

So mal ne Frage: Also da ich akute langeweile habe, designe ich Gabeln so optisch um zur Zeit, sieht man im Anhang. Aber jetzt wollte ich mal bei der Monster T nen bissl rumexperimentieren und wollte die STandrohre schwarz umfärben zu der Farbe der 888 STandrohre nur geht das nicht, wird dann alles so grau, nicht tief schwarz. Arbeite mit Photoimpact 6.0, geht es evtl mit Ohotoshop besser, wenn ja wie? SO hoffe ihr könnt mir da mal helfen.


----------



## Grinsekater (13. Februar 2005)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> So mal ne Frage: Also da ich akute langeweile habe, designe ich Gabeln so optisch um zur Zeit, sieht man im Anhang. Aber jetzt wollte ich mal bei der Monster T nen bissl rumexperimentieren und wollte die STandrohre schwarz umfärben zu der Farbe der 888 STandrohre nur geht das nicht, wird dann alles so grau, nicht tief schwarz. Arbeite mit Photoimpact 6.0, geht es evtl mit Ohotoshop besser, wenn ja wie? SO hoffe ihr könnt mir da mal helfen.



da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen 

in meiner ausbildung zum bildmensch musste ich kennenlernen, dass das "umfärben" nach schwarz das schwierigste ist...

nimm dir auf jeden fall mal die infopallette deines bildprogs vor.
dann such dir ein bild in dem das gewünschte schwarz vorhanden ist. in deinem beispiel kannst du dir ja den farbaufbau des schwarz ja aus den tauchrohren anschauen. nun fertigst du eine maske an damit du nur die standrohre bearbeitest (ich nehme an das hast du schon getan). nun drehe an den gradationskurven und beachte dabei die informationspalette. verschiebe die endpunkte und verändere die kurven bis du die gewünschte tiefe (schwarzheit) erreicht hast.

hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Banshee Rider (13. Februar 2005)

Ja steige langsam durch, bin auf dem richtigen Weg denke ich mal.
So noch ne Shiver als kleines Schmankerl, in der Farbe hätte ich sie gern.


----------



## Banshee Rider (15. Februar 2005)

SO habs schon mal mit der 888 in Chrom hinbekommen, das mit Gradiationskurve war nen echt guter Tip, hätte da nie nachgeschaut.      Mit der Monster T muss ich mal schauen ist ziemlich schwer wegen der Standrohrfarbe.


----------



## Grinsekater (15. Februar 2005)

Banshee Rider schrieb:
			
		

> SO habs schon mal mit der 888 in Chrom hinbekommen, das mit Gradiationskurve war nen echt guter Tip, hätte da nie nachgeschaut.     Mit der Monster T muss ich mal schauen ist ziemlich schwer wegen der Standrohrfarbe.



wow!  so sieht die gabel echt edel aus!

(noch ein tipp: arbeite mit "einstellungsebenen" - findest du in der ebenenpalette - da kommst du immer wieder zum ursprung zurück.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (15. Februar 2005)

Ich sag nur: BAUM !!!!   


Sag mal, Grinsekater: wieviel Stunden hast Du vor dem PC gesessen, um diese ganzen Funktionen zu lernen? Hattest Du professionellen Rat oder ist das alles auf Eigenstudium zurück zu führen? Ich kenne zum Glück nur die Grundfunktionen, sonst würde mich meine Frau killen. Habe da auch ein paar Chip Foto Video Lernsessionen auf CD, die wollte ich mal durchgehen. Nur fehlt mir irgendwie die Zeit dafür.

@banshee rider: saubere Arbeit, obwohl sie in schwarz/schwarz krasser wirkt. So sieht sie aus wie meine DJ III mit Doppelbrücke. Aber gute Handwerksarbeit, die "Verchromung"


----------



## Grinsekater (16. Februar 2005)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur: BAUM !!!!
> 
> 
> Sag mal, Grinsekater: wieviel Stunden hast Du vor dem PC gesessen, um diese ganzen Funktionen zu lernen? Hattest Du professionellen Rat oder ist das alles auf Eigenstudium zurück zu führen? Ich kenne zum Glück nur die Grundfunktionen, sonst würde mich meine Frau killen. Habe da auch ein paar Chip Foto Video Lernsessionen auf CD, die wollte ich mal durchgehen. Nur fehlt mir irgendwie die Zeit dafür.



ich bin gelernter "pixeljongleur" . früher hies das reprovorlagenhersteller (noch so richtig mit offsetfilm und montagen) heute im zuge der "modernisierung"

achtung tief luft holen:

"mediengestalter für digital und printmedien - fachrichtung medienoperating"

jetzt studier ich kommunikationsdesign (früher hieß es grafikdesign was ich persönlich viel aussagkräftiger finde) in dem studiengang sind wir natürlich auf all diese tollen programme angewiesen .
ich denke das erklärt mein wissen zu all dem kram


----------



## schroeti (15. April 2005)

Für die Tiefe muss man auch die Aufkleber und Bauteile in eine andere Ebene kopieren und nur die Tauchrohre verfärbt.


So etwa...






ist etwas unsauber, hab ich in 10 Minuten Pause gemacht...


----------



## bachmayeah (22. April 2005)

my 1st try n bissi unsauber aber als absoluter photo-shop laie


----------



## raffic (22. April 2005)

für den anfang schon ganz gut. hab da mal etwas meht tiefe ins bild gemacht dadurch wirkt es etwas plastischer und der biker kommt besser raus.


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (26. April 2005)

Ich bekomm das einfach nich hin kann mir einer helfen ich geh jetzt nach zwei stunden probiern mit photo shop 7 pennen.
n8
cya


----------



## Mat (26. April 2005)

LittelBender schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hab au mal bissle bastelt
> 
> so mit filter und so bissle rumprobiert was meint ihr dazu???????
> 
> ...



sieht cool aus! weisste zufälligerweise noch genau was du gemacht hast? wär mal interessant...

"ich will das auch !-Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## schroeti (27. April 2005)

Du mußt zunächst den Fahrer mit Bike mittels Zauberstab oder Schlinge markieren und danach in eine neue Ebene ausschneiden (rechte Maustaste). 

Dann blendest Du die erzeugte Ebene über den Ebenenmanager aus und bearbeitest die verbliebene Ebene mit irgendwelchen Filtern. Dann die Ebene mit dem Fahrer wieder sichtbar machen und schon isses fertig. 

Wenn man sich etwas mehr mit der Materie befaßt, lernt man es schnell. 

Hier ein Ergebnis 15 minütiger Langweile.... BILD


----------



## Grinsekater (8. Mai 2005)

so hier mal den dialog den ihr in photoshop idealerweise zum umfärben von rahmen/gabeln usw nutzen könnt.

vorher eine auswahl erstellen mit dem auswahlwerkzeug (oder lasso) oder wie oben beschrieben mit dem maskierungsmodus.

der pink eingefärbte teil is euer "dialogfeld"






das dann so aussieht. einfach an den reglern rumspielen. über "färben könnt ihrs euch leichter machen. ohne das häkchen dort ändert ihr nur den "farbwinkel" über "Lab" soviel zum hintergrund  einfach rumspielen


----------



## rock&roll (29. September 2005)

Das Tutorium vom Grinsekater ist echt hilfreich, mach weiter so bzw. mach weitere!
Hier sind ein paar weitere nützliche Tutorials für Photoshop: http://www.webmasterpro.de/groups_tip-48.php





So kann man langweilige Bilder recht interessant gestalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubba. (23. November 2005)

Hallo.
Ich hab da nochmal ne blöde Frage.
Ich hab den GIMP runtergeladen und installiert. Nun wollte ich bei einem Bild die Farbe eines Bauteils ändern. Und zwar bei dem angehängten Bild den Griff (nur den Griff) weiß machen. Wenn möglich so, dass die Struktur der Oberfläche noch erkennbar ist. Ich hab jetzt geschlagene 2 Stunden mit dem GIMP Gedöhns rumhantiert, aber das einzige, was ich hinbekommen hab, war einfach weiß drüber gepinselt. Kann mir jemand von euch vllt ganz kurz erklären, wie ich das mache? Also den Griff krieg ich noch einigermassen umrandet, aber was dann??
Ich wäre Euch sehr verbunden
Gruß Phil


----------



## Grinsekater (23. November 2005)

MuDvAyNe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Ich hab da nochmal ne blöde Frage.
> Ich hab den GIMP runtergeladen und installiert. Nun wollte ich bei einem Bild die Farbe eines Bauteils ändern. Und zwar bei dem angehängten Bild den Griff (nur den Griff) weiß machen. Wenn möglich so, dass die Struktur der Oberfläche noch erkennbar ist. Ich hab jetzt geschlagene 2 Stunden mit dem GIMP Gedöhns rumhantiert, aber das einzige, was ich hinbekommen hab, war einfach weiß drüber gepinselt. Kann mir jemand von euch vllt ganz kurz erklären, wie ich das mache? Also den Griff krieg ich noch einigermassen umrandet, aber was dann??
> Ich wäre Euch sehr verbunden
> Gruß Phil



gimp direkt kenn ich leider nicht. aber die funktionen die du für sowas brauchst heißen im photoshop (müsste bei gimp ähnlich heißen) _gradationskurven_ sowie _farbton sättigung_. beim "umfärben" auf weiß darfst du nur die gradationskurven verwenden da du ja die struktur behalten möchtest.


----------



## Bubba. (23. November 2005)

Cool, danke Dir. Das ist ein guter Tip
Thx Phil


----------



## buledde (2. Dezember 2005)

Also ich schnippel mir bei photoshop alles zurecht, den schatten hatte ich schon vorher auf das motiv gemacht, nachdem ich das motiv perspektivisch verzerrt habe, anschließend eingefügt und den rest perhand nachgepinselt, das bild an sich hat nur ein drittel des rohres ausgefüllt.angenommen, die Farbe ist matt, dann siehts doch ganz gut aus für meine erste (richtige) fotomontage.nur das rechte rohr ist ein wenig unsauber geraten, habe ich ja auch nur gemacht um zu gucken was man so alles machen kann, hat ja auch nicht allzulange gedauert.
*Vorher:*









*Nachher*


----------



## Grinsekater (2. Dezember 2005)

hab gerade auch drangesessen


----------



## Grinsekater (2. Dezember 2005)

sieht irgendwie silbern aus.

ich hatte einfach zirka 10mal die gradationskurve in der mitte etwas angehoben und dann die farbartefakte mit dem sättigungsfeld entfernt. nachbelichtet oder abgewedelt hab ich nix


----------



## Bubba. (2. Dezember 2005)

WOW! Vielen dank für all Eure Bemühungen!


----------



## buledde (2. Dezember 2005)

gradiationskurve,...neeeeeiiiin, hab ich völlig vergessen  , hab belauchtungstool kontrast, farbeinstellung und selber per hand korrigiert, aber das hab ich vergessen. deswegen is auch das relief so grob geworden.


----------



## Bikechris (12. Januar 2006)

mal ne Frage und zwar kann man aus Videos Bilder und/oder Squenzen ausschneiden??? wenn ja, wie?

danke für evtl.'e Hilfe Bikechris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (12. Januar 2006)

Also Sequenzen kann man nicht aus Videos ausschneiden, nur die Einzelbilder und diese wieder zu einer Sequenz zusammenlegen. Einzelbilder lassen sich eigentlich mit jedem Videobearbeitungsprogramm einzeln abspeichern.


----------



## Grinsekater (12. Januar 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also Sequenzen kann man nicht aus Videos ausschneiden, nur die Einzelbilder und diese wieder zu einer Sequenz zusammenlegen. Einzelbilder lassen sich eigentlich mit jedem Videobearbeitungsprogramm einzeln abspeichern.



oder mit screenshots.


----------



## Mr. Bike-mann (13. Januar 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also Sequenzen kann man nicht aus Videos ausschneiden, nur die Einzelbilder und diese wieder zu einer Sequenz zusammenlegen. Einzelbilder lassen sich eigentlich mit jedem Videobearbeitungsprogramm einzeln abspeichern.



und wie und mit welchem programm???


----------



## Grinsekater (13. Januar 2006)

Mr. Bike-mann schrieb:
			
		

> und wie und mit welchem programm???



powerdvd


----------



## mr.easyest (22. Januar 2006)

Also, ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Ich will jetzt ne Sequenz machen, hab mich auch an die Beschreibung von grinseskater gehalten, aber da gibt es jetzt ein Problem.
Ich hab jetzt die erste und zweite Ebene aufeinander gemacht und hab sie fixiert. Wenn ich jetzt aber die 50% der zweiten Ebene mache, dann sehe ich nur noch die zweite Ebene, also nur noch ein Bild!!!
Was soll ich machen?
Hilfe!
Grüße


----------



## Grinsekater (22. Januar 2006)

@ mr easyest

wie fixiert? warum?
kann es sein, dass du die beiden ebenen gruppiert hast und sich somit deine deckkraftänderung auf beide auswirkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.easyest (22. Januar 2006)

Ja, es kann sein, dass ich die zwei Ebenen gruppiert habe, aber wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Grinsekater (22. Januar 2006)

ich habe versucht dein problem in photoshop zu rekonstruieren ohne erfolg.

warum und vorallem wie hast du die ebenen fixiert? steht bei "ebene 1" (in der ebenenpalette) dann ein schloss wie am hintergrund?

wenn du nicht weiter kommst versuch es einfach nochmal von vorn.
erstes bild öffnen. arbeitsfläche erweitern. zweites bild öffnen. über auswahl/ alles auswählen. kopieren. in das erste bild zurück und einfügen. dann wird das neue bild als neue ebene angelegt.
spiele nun in der ebenenpalette an der deckkraft. dann funktioniert es.

--------------------------------------------
edit:
ich hab gerade mal einen blick in dein fotoalbum geschaut. da sind ja einige sequenzen.


----------



## Grinsekater (23. Januar 2006)

hab noch einige tutorials gefunden:

http://www.druckerchannel.de/artikel.php?ID=1097


----------



## mr.easyest (26. Januar 2006)

Grinsekater schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe versucht dein problem in photoshop zu rekonstruieren ohne erfolg.
> 
> warum und vorallem wie hast du die ebenen fixiert? steht bei "ebene 1" (in der ebenenpalette) dann ein schloss wie am hintergrund?
> 
> ...



Ja, danke hab´s jetzt.
Die anderen Sequenzen hab ich aber ganz anders gemacht und nicht mit photoshop.
Trotzdem danke


----------



## deimudder (27. Januar 2006)

Moinsen! Hab den Thread schon länger beobachtet. Gestern Abend hab ich nun Photoshop CS 2 und hab mich nach schon vorheriger Netzrecherche ans Basteln gemacht. Hier ist meine erste Sequenz. Hab den Fahrer (meiner einer) aber nicht mit dem Lasso freigezeichnet. Habe den Fahrer über Filter, extrahieren, freigestellt. Ging einfacher und man kann die weichen Kanten gleich einstellen. Hab ich im Netz aus nem Tutorial. Also hier meine erste Sequenz...


----------



## Grinsekater (30. Januar 2006)

Mr. Bike-mann schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekomme ich Photoshop CS2 oder Photoshop 6 oder was auch immer man dazu benötigt her? Um so geile Bilder zu machen!?
> ( am besten für nix )
> 
> Gruß




GIMP



> Bekannt geworden ist Gimp wohl als das Grafikbearbeitungsprogramm schlecht hin auf Linux-Systemen. Inzwischen düren sich auch Windows-Nutzer über Gimp freuen, der nicht nur kostenlos daher kommt, sondern den Vergleich mit Photoshop nicht zu scheuen braucht. Eine Vielzahl von Werkzeugen, Filtern und Effekten erleichtern die Bildbearbeitung und sorgen für absolut professionelle Ergebnisse. Einwenig Einarbeitungszeit vorausgesetzt. Das ferner verlinkte Plugin erweitert die Windows-Version von Gimp um eine leistungsfähige Routine zum Scharfzeichnen und Entfernung von Bewegungsunschärfe, was besonders für die Nachbearbeitung von Fotos interessant sein kann. Eventuell müssen Sie auch noch die GTK-Bibliothek nachinstallieren. Das ebenfalls kostenfreie Paket erhalten Sie hier. Ferner möchten wir Ihnen ein kostenfreies Plugin zum Schärfen von Bildern empfehlen, welches Sie hier ebenfalls herunterladen können.



http://www.foto-freeware.de/gimp.php


----------



## Chaka-Checka (30. Januar 2006)

Mr. Bike-mann schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekomme ich Photoshop CS2 oder Photoshop 6 oder was auch immer man dazu benötigt her? Um so geile Bilder zu machen!?
> ( am besten für nix )
> 
> Gruß



photoshop 6 gibts bei einem großen internet autkionshaus rolleyes: ) schon für sehr günstig... ansonten kater's tipp!


----------



## anderson (6. April 2006)

habt ihr die sequenz in der aktuellen freeride auf seite 6-7 gesehen?
wie kann man denn so einen ride so versauen? das könnte wohl jeder hier besser machen. darren berrecloth ist 4 mal gesprungen und anscheinend hat dann jemand aus allen vier sprüngen die besten bilder zusammen gefrickelt. furchtbar.

gruß
haller


----------



## deimudder (6. April 2006)

mir ist die bremsleitung am vorderrad aufgefallen. scheibe und bremshebel montiert, aber keine Leitung? ansonsten fand ich die vom bewegungsablauf etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## richtig (28. April 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerlocke (28. April 2006)

Kopflos


----------



## Gangaman (29. April 2006)

mit welchem program macht ihr die sequenzen ??


----------



## deimudder (29. April 2006)

Gangaman schrieb:
			
		

> mit welchem program macht ihr die sequenzen ??



Ei Photoshop


----------



## storchO (29. April 2006)

Oder Gimp.org

storchO


----------



## Habukka! (8. Mai 2006)

habe vor längerer Zeit auch mal mit PS mein Bike verändert...


----------



## Grinsekater (9. Mai 2006)

"think different"


----------



## Tim Simmons (14. Juni 2006)

moin 

hab da ein problem mit den sequenzen 
je mehr fahrer ich einfüge desto mehr verblassen sie...kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt?

thx & mfg tim


----------



## Flowz (14. Juni 2006)

genu das selbe prob hab ich auch!!!=(


----------



## deimudder (14. Juni 2006)

Wie baut ihr die Sequenzen? Ich geh hin und nehme da erste bild als hintergrund. die folgenden bilder nehme ich dann als einzelen masken. ich richte dann jede einzelne maske dann am hintergrund aus, damit alles theoretisch deckend ist. danach, werden in jeder maske einzeln der fahrer freigestellt und die deckung wieder auf 100% gedreht. dann dürfte eigentlich nix mehr blass sein. probier mal die beschreibung von grinsekater, die hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (14. Juni 2006)

@ tim simmons, droper

erste seite in diesem thread->
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1665470&postcount=15


----------



## Tim Simmons (14. Juni 2006)

allgemein bekomm ich das ja auf die kette...nur eben an der einen stelle nicht wo sich die beiden fahrer überschneiden würden 
oder geht das dann gar nicht?!

thx für eure hilfe 

siehe pic...da fehlt ein fahrer...zwischen dem 1. und 2. von links gesehen


----------



## Grinsekater (14. Juni 2006)

dann löschst du halt den fahrer der vom betrachter aus "hinter" dem anfahrer liegt weg...


----------



## Tim Simmons (14. Juni 2006)

=P ok...thx für deine hilfe


----------



## woaskoan (30. Juni 2006)

hab mal eine frage: welches programm verwendet ihr? gimp oder ps?


----------



## storchO (4. Juli 2006)

woaskoan schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal eine frage: welches programm verwendet ihr? gimp oder ps?



Naja, wenn du kein Geld ausgeben willst, dann gimp, ist genauso wie ps, bloß ps kostet halt'n batzen geld, aber viele kommen mit PS besser klar.

Oder willst du hier ne Umfrage starten?

storchO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woaskoan (5. Juli 2006)

eher in richtung umfrage ;-)

ich habe beide programme installiert komme besser mit ps zurecht aber habe schon viel von gimp gehört. ist irgendwie eine kleine umstellung!


----------



## Dude#33 (24. November 2006)

Problem bei Schwarz/Weiß/bunt: http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboard/showpost.php?p=5978489&postcount=23111
Wills nicht nochmal abtippen...


----------



## woaskoan (19. Dezember 2006)

für was PS oder GIMP wenns mit paint auch geht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElrldD02if0


----------



## Dude#33 (19. Dezember 2006)

woaskoan schrieb:


> für was PS oder GIMP wenns mit paint auch geht:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElrldD02if0



Bildbearbeitung, nicht Bilderstellung. 

Aber das Video kenne ich, der gute Mann (oder Frau?) hat es wirklich drauf. 
Wobei ich auf deviantart.com noch etwas viel genialeres gesehen habe, auch mit Paint erstellt, ~500h Arbeit nach Angabe des Künstlers (ist bei diesem Bild schon angebracht) - danach sieht es aber auch aus.


----------



## Flatpro (24. Dezember 2006)

hm, tja, ich hab mich auch mal rangewagt.. wie findet ihrs?


----------



## pongi (24. Dezember 2006)

ich find es nicht schlecht, aber da die mauer und der boden eh grau sind fällt es halt nicht sehr auf das man da was dran gemacht hat.


----------



## Flatpro (25. Dezember 2006)

nur die mauer is ein bisschen grau... boden ist eigentlich rot, weil asche und son mist^^


----------



## pongi (25. Dezember 2006)

ah, im normalfall asoziert man halt mit dem boden grau. deswegen fällt es halt weniger auf als wenn der biker im wald unterwegs ist


----------



## Airik (27. Dezember 2006)

Ist ganz ok, bis auf den Fakt das du dich am Oberarm ein bisschen mitentfärbt hast. Das Logo ist aber sehr geil. 

Hier noch eine kleine Spielerei von mir (klickbar)


----------



## InSanE888 (11. Februar 2007)

2 ältere Sequenzen von mir  





(mit kleinen Fehlern )

ohne Stativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (11. Februar 2007)

@ insan888

für serienbildaufnahmen brauchst du kein stativ. mit einer relativ ruhigen hand und vorherigem testen des bildlaufs wirst du oben und unten nicht viel abschneiden müssen nach dem zusammenbauen.


----------



## InSanE888 (11. Februar 2007)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> @ insan888
> 
> für serienbildaufnahmen brauchst du kein stativ. mit einer relativ ruhigen hand und vorherigem testen des bildlaufs wirst du oben und unten nicht viel abschneiden müssen nach dem zusammenbauen.



...mit Stativ is die bearbeitung aber um einiges leichter 
Beim 2ten Serienbild musst ich schon viel rumprobieren 

Es geht natürlich auch ohne


----------



## Grinsekater (11. Februar 2007)

die "warp"-funktion (Edit/Transform/Warp) tut dir gute dienste (psCS2)

dazu die bilder im serienbildmodus mit möglichst 50mm brennweite aufnehmen. so gibt es keine so starke verzerrung durch die brennweite.


----------



## InSanE888 (11. Februar 2007)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> die "warp"-funktion (Edit/Transform/Warp) tut dir gute dienste (psCS2)
> 
> dazu die bilder im serienbildmodus mit möglichst 50mm brennweite aufnehmen. so gibt es keine so starke verzerrung durch die brennweite.



danköö für die tips


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. Februar 2007)

ich bekomms einfach nicht hin dass sich das objekt in der sequenz überschneidet wie z.b. bei insane 888 auf dem streetbild.
ich hab pscs in english...
bitte gebt mir tips


----------



## P.2^^ (26. Februar 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich bekomms einfach nicht hin dass sich das objekt in der sequenz überschneidet wie z.b. bei insane 888 auf dem streetbild.
> ich hab pscs in english...
> bitte gebt mir tips



ich mach sequenzen mit gimp und auch nur mit kopiern und einfügen..überschneiden geht bei mir ohne probleme ich muss nur auf die richtige reihenfolge der ebenen achten und darauf, das ich bei den stellen die sich überschneiden exat mit dem auswahlwerkzeug außenrum fahre..

Gruß P.2


----------



## deimudder (27. Februar 2007)

Hassu schonmal auf den ersten Seiten hier nochgeschaut? Jens aka Grinsekater hat das sehr gut erklärt. Hab so auch zu meinen Sequenzen gefunden. Wobei ich meistens mit extrahieren arbeite. Finde da die Übergänge fließender, als wenn man nur ausschneidet. Wichtig ist halt das 1. Bild (meist Hintergrund und Fahrer am weitesten vom Betrachter entfernt) dann 2. Bild als 2. Ebene einfügen. Diese auf 50% Deckung einstellen und am Hintergrund so ausrichten, dass der Hintergrund sich deckt. Jetzt den Fahrer auf der 2. Ebene extrahieren (Fahrer vom Rest im Bild trennen). Deckkraft wieder auf 100%. So jetzt mit den Rest verfahren. Ist ne Übungssache.
Bei den angehängten Dateien bin ich wie beschrieben vorgegangen. M.M. kann es sich sehen lassen!?


----------



## P.2^^ (5. März 2007)

So hab mich auch ma an ein paar Gabeln versucht (muss ja aber auch noch üben  ):














Gruß P.2

So eine hab'sch noch, macht fast süchtig :


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. März 2007)

danke für die tips... werd mal bisschen rumprobieren wenn ich wieder rohmaterial hab.
die weise 888rc2x mit grünen decals kommt ja mal richtig fett. nur müssten dann die einstellschrauben und das rote zeugs vom vorbau auch noch grün werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halodri (5. März 2007)

noch ein paar kleinere Tips zum schärfen und zu den korrekturen

..schärft im lab ...bzw dort  nur in der lab helligkeit
damit kann man zb große bilder mit größeren farbflächen sstärker scharfen ohne dass newton ringe entstehen

...zur gradation.... das ganze funktioniert nur solange bis das file völlig hin ist ... scaut einfach im histogram oder in der tonwertkorrektur ..wenn es da ausreisser bis auf den boden gibt ist das bild für den Druck hin ...da fehlrn farbinfod die am monitor nur schwer sichtbar sind.

...zum schwarzweiss ...probiert mal den cmodus nur über den rotkanal auf schwarzweiss zu reduzieren .... ist der selbe effekt wie schwarzweiss mir rotfilter fotogtafiert ... sehr schöne kontrastrierung

viel spass  didi


----------



## P.2^^ (6. März 2007)

So auch noch mit grünen Einstellschrauben und so :


----------



## halodri (6. März 2007)

so so jetzt nur noch ausdrucken und losfahren ......


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (6. März 2007)

kommt richtig fett!
schick mal an marzocchi...


----------



## P.2^^ (6. März 2007)

Noch 3 mit Schwarz/Weiß und Filter und so..:
Original (Street/Dirt Pics Thread)



Schwarz Weiß



mit Filter




bei den Schwarz/Weißen bitte nicht ranzoomen


----------



## mountainlion (6. März 2007)

mir gefällt am besten das in de mitte mit schwrz weiß, und nur der fahrer in bunt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opelics (10. März 2007)

Hi,

der thread gefällt mir sehr gut!!!   leider hab ich noch keinen beitrag zu "photo Impact 12" gefunden. ich hab versucht mein motiv farbig und den hintergrund schwarz-weiß zu gestalten. das markieren ist kein problem, nur leider weiß ich dann nicht weiter... benutzt jemand diese software oder kann das mir für gimp erklären?

thx


----------



## P.2^^ (23. März 2007)

So zuerst öffnest du das Bild, bei dem du den Hintergrund entfärben möchtest. Wichtig ist, dass du das mit Ebenen machst da man es so leichter hinbekommt und man die Änderungen auch Rückgängig machen kann (Den Ebenendialog öffnest du bei Gimp über Datei > Dialoge > Ebenen).
Dann öffnest du in Gimp (NICHT ,,Als Ebene öffnen'') das selbe Bild noch einmal. Bei diesem Bild gehst du oben auf Bild > Modus > Graustufen. Danach ist dein Bild Schwarz-Weiß, aber du musst dann wieder auf Bild > Modus > RGB gehen (Das Bild bleibt S/W).
Nun gehst du auf das erste Bild (das noch Bunt ist) und erstellst eine neue Transparente Ebene. Dann gehst du wiederum auf das S/W-Bild und kopierst es, dann musst du zu dem bunten Bild gehen und auf ,,Einfügen'' klicken (Achtung: die Transparente Ebene muss ausgewählt sein). Dann noch Oben auf Ebene > Ebene verankern. 
Dann müsstest du in deinem Ebenendialog ein S/W-Bild (oben) und ein buntes Bild (unten) haben.
Dann klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf die obere, schwarz-weiße Ebene und wählst bei ,,Ebenenmaske hinzufügen...'' ,,Weiß (Volle Deckkraft)'' aus. Jetzt musst du nur noch bei Gimp den Pinsel auswählen (schwarze Farbe) und malst so alles an, was später bunt sein soll. Für die Kanten nimmst du am besten einen möglichst kleinen Pinsel, da man so genauere Kanten malen kann.
Wenn du fertig angemalt hast und mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist, gehst du bei dem Bild oben auf Datei > Speichern unter... und speicherst das Bild als .jpg ab (Hinter dem Namen des Bildes einfach .jpg schreiben). Dann kommt noch eine Meldung wegen der Ebenmaske, einfach auf bestätigen klicken, und sonst auch einfach immer auf ,,OK''.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen
Gruß P.2


----------



## opelics (30. März 2007)

danke für deine beschreibung!!!



P.2^^ schrieb:


> *So zuerst öffnest du das Bild, bei dem du den Hintergrund entfärben möchtest. Wichtig ist, dass du das mit Ebenen machst da man es so leichter hinbekommt und man die Änderungen auch Rückgängig machen kann (Den Ebenendialog öffnest du bei Gimp über Datei > Dialoge > Ebenen).
> Dann öffnest du in Gimp (NICHT ,,Als Ebene öffnen'') das selbe Bild noch einmal. Bei diesem Bild gehst du oben auf Bild > Modus > Graustufen. Danach ist dein Bild Schwarz-Weiß, aber du musst dann wieder auf Bild > Modus > RGB gehen (Das Bild bleibt S/W).
> Nun gehst du auf das erste Bild (das noch Bunt ist) und erstellst eine neue Transparente Ebene. Dann gehst du wiederum auf das S/W-Bild und kopierst es, dann musst du zu dem bunten Bild gehen und auf ,,Einfügen'' klicken (Achtung: die Transparente Ebene muss ausgewählt sein). Dann noch Oben auf Ebene > Ebene verankern.
> Dann müsstest du in deinem Ebenendialog ein S/W-Bild (oben) und ein buntes Bild (unten) haben.
> ...



alles was dick geschrieben ist, hab ich auch gemacht. ich finde zwar den pinsel, aber keine farben zum auswählen. und so verfärbt sich leider nix schwarz  wäre für weitere hilfe dankbar...


danke opelics


----------



## P.2^^ (1. April 2007)

Auch wenn du eigentlich mit schwarzer Farbe malst, wird die angemalte Fläche nicht schwarz sondern transparent, womit die darunterliegende (bunte) Ebene zum Vorschein kommt.
-->Was du ,,schwarz'' anmalst, wird wieder bunt.


Wenn du noch fragen hast, dann frag einfach, is kein Problem

Gruß P.2


----------



## P.2^^ (19. Mai 2007)

Grinsekater oder jemand der mir helfen kann:

Kann hier jemand mal erklären wie das geht, dass man Objekte wie zum Beispiel so eine weiße Gabel (s. unten) umfärben kann? (in Rot, Blau usw.)
Muss nicht so genau sein, da ich mich schon etwas mit den Grundsätzen auskenne..





Gruß P.2


----------



## Grinsekater (22. Juni 2007)

das wird im schon im allerersten beitrag dieses threads erklärt...
link zum beispielbild ist leider broken da ich meine alben umsortiert habe.

click

dazu müsst ihr nur das häkchen "färben" anklicken im dialogfeld "farbton sättigung".





und ihr findet den dialog hier


----------



## P.2^^ (24. Juni 2007)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich es leider nich hinkrieg, weiße Objekte so umzufärben, dass sie echt wirken. Z.b. die Gabel unten wird zwar farbig, aber an den strahlend weißen Stellen bleibt sie weiß. In echt müsste sie dort zwar heller sein, aber trotzdem ein bisschen Farbe haben.
Wär schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte..

Edit: Und bei mir geht so gut wie nichts über ,,Farbton/Sättigung'', sondern nur über ,,Farbabgleich''.

Gruß P.2


----------



## Grinsekater (24. Juni 2007)

Wo nichts ist kann man nichts umfärben. Wenn ein Foto in den hellen Bereichen keine Tonwertunterschiede mehr hat (nennt man dann "Lichter sind ausgerissen") dann kann man da nur einen flächigen Ton erzeugen der nicht echt aussieht.

Die einfachste Methode ist, du suchst dir ein besseres Bild.

Die kniffelige Methode wäre mit Masken und dem Airbrush (minimale Deckkraft von einigen wenigen %) dir Zeichung 'reinzumalen'. Das braucht aber viel Übung und ein gutes Auge für den Lichtfall auf dem Objekt.

Es gibt noch einige andere Methoden. Manchmal ist es gut verschiedene Varianten zu kombinieren. Probier einfach mal herum dann findest du Möglichkeiten die zu einem guten Ergebnis führen.

Werkzeuge die für sowas nützlich sind:
Airbrush, Pinsel, Stempel, Weichzeichner, Maskierungsmodus, Maskierungsmasken, Einstellungsebenen jeder Art, Störungsfilter/Störungen hinzufügen...

Probier dich einfach mal durch oder google nach Photoshop Tutorials (da findet man gute Anregungen für Lösungswege). Da gibts hunderte.


----------



## P.2^^ (25. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe
Is wohl echt kein so gutes Bild


----------



## Fox 100 (3. August 2007)

hi wo bekommt man denn ein gutes bildbearbeitungsprogramm !!kostenlos!! her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (4. August 2007)

diese frage wurde in diesem thread schon zirka 5 mal beantwortet 
> www.gimp.org
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMP


----------



## Grinsekater (2. September 2007)

_Ich habe hier mal so gut es geht aufgerÃ¤umt. Einige Bildlinks waren 'broken' und es gab viele Posts die eher in "Zeigt her eure Sequenzen" gepasst hÃ¤tten. Nun ist der ganze Thread wieder Ã¼bersichtlicher geworden wenn jemand jetzt Hilfe sucht findet er sie schneller. 

Also wenn jemand ein Problem bei Bildbearbeitung hat versuchen wir gerne das zu lÃ¶sen 
â *aber die Ergebnisse bitte nicht hier posten sonst sÃ¤uft der Thread ab!*

Gruss
gk
_


----------



## Der Yeti (28. September 2007)

Hallo, habe da mal ne Frage zu dem bereits auf der ersten Seite erklärten Schärfen mit der Unscharfmaske:

Als Programm habe ich die Magix Foto Klinik 4.5

Wenn ich nun auf diese Unscharfmaske gehe, habe ich im Dialogfeld nur Radius, Grenzwert, Malmodus und Transparenz zur Auswahl

Ich habe gar keine Stärke zur Auswahl-.-

Wie kann ich das denn nun trotzdem schärfen??

Merci


----------



## eLw00d (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich probier seit Stunden so ne Sprungsequenz mit GIMP zu erstellen und schaff´s nicht.  

Sind so ca. 4 Bilder die ich ineinander einfügen möchte. Bilder sind aus nem Video. Kamera stand auf nem Stativ und somit ist der einzige Unterschied auf den Bildern meine Position in der Luft.
Hab mir gedacht: Jedes Bild ne Ebene, das erste als Hintergrund und bei den andern per Schnellmaske mich mim bike in der Luft ausschneiden und die masken dann auf den Hintergrund friggeln. Schaff ich aber nicht und hier aus dem thread und vom googlen werd ich auch nich schlau.


----------



## InSanE888 (29. Oktober 2007)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ich probier seit Stunden so ne Sprungsequenz mit GIMP zu erstellen und schaff´s nicht.
> 
> Sind so ca. 4 Bilder die ich ineinander einfügen möchte. Bilder sind aus nem Video. Kamera stand auf nem Stativ und somit ist der einzige Unterschied auf den Bildern meine Position in der Luft.
> Hab mir gedacht: Jedes Bild ne Ebene, das erste als Hintergrund und bei den andern per Schnellmaske mich mim bike in der Luft ausschneiden und die masken dann auf den Hintergrund friggeln. Schaff ich aber nicht und hier aus dem thread und vom googlen werd ich auch nich schlau.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1665470&postcount=15
hier steht doch alles


----------



## eLw00d (29. Oktober 2007)

Wie genau schmeiß ich die Masken auf den Hintergrund drauf?

edit: Ah, da erscheint ein link bei dir im beitrag. 
Ja mit "drag and drop" und sowas kann ich nix anfangen.


----------



## Grinsekater (4. November 2007)

*hier gibts einige kostenlose videotutorials zu bildbearbeitung in photoshop.

KLICK*


----------



## Der Yeti (23. Dezember 2007)

Hi, ich würde mir auch gerne ein professionelleres Programm leisten, aber hier wird nie genau erwähnt, welches Programm ihr denn nutzt. Vom Kater will ich das lieber niht genau wissen, übersteigt sicherlich mein Budget
Aber welche Photoshop-Version wäre denn für mich als Neuling empfehlenswert?


----------



## sms (23. Dezember 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Aber welche Photoshop-Version wäre denn für mich als Neuling empfehlenswert?


Gimp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (23. Dezember 2007)

@ yeti

Entweder Photoshop light > "photoshop elements"

oder die kostenlose Lösung > GIMP


----------



## Der Yeti (23. Dezember 2007)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> @ yeti
> 
> Entweder Photoshop light > "photoshop elements"
> 
> oder die kostenlose Lösung > GIMP



Danke, Gimp habe ich mir vorhin geladen...Sind schon viele Möglichkeiten, die man dort hat
Mal schauen, ansonsten schaue ich mal nach dem Photoshop, der von Dir vorgeschlagen wurde


----------



## Grinsekater (11. September 2008)

Im Podcastverzeichnis von iTunes ist mir gerade ein Photoshop Videocast über den Weg gelaufen. Für Einsteiger sicher sehr interessant 

Einfach nach *"Photoshop Podcast"* suchen.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (11. September 2008)

hab mir grad ein paar der videos angeschaut. super sache


----------



## Grinsekater (19. Januar 2009)

*Warum werden meine Bilder im Browser blasser angezeigt als im Bildbearbeitungsprogramm?*


----------



## infinitetrails.de (22. Januar 2009)

Danke für den Link, spannend zu lesen... Dachte schon ich spinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (27. Februar 2009)

Könnt ihr gute Bücher für Einsteiger für Photoshop 6.0 empfehlen?


----------



## Grinsekater (27. Februar 2009)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Lehrbüchern sind nicht so gut.
Videotutorials bringen dir da deutlich schneller mehr bei.

Es gibt jede Menge kostenlose Podcasts die du abonnieren kannst.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (27. Februar 2009)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, billiger und besser... Programm gleich noch mit aufmachen und parallel ausprobieren...


----------



## THBiker (27. Februar 2009)

ok, dann muss ich mich wohl mal daran machen und die Videos studieren Danke


----------



## maxxmaxx (18. März 2009)

Mal ne Frage:
Ich hatte vor aus einem Bild mein Rad rauszuschneiden und in ein anderes einzufügen.
Gibts da einen Trick, oder muss ich das alles mit dem Zauberstab machen. Also ich würde das Rad vorher natürlich vor eine möglichst eintönige Wand stellen, aber die Speichen sehen trotzdem immer ******* aus wenn die ausgeschnitten sind. Und nein, ich hab euch keinen Bluescreen im Keller stehen, nur so falls einer auf diese grandiose Idee kommen sollte 

Gruß Max


----------



## flea1 (7. Mai 2009)

Vllt ein Greenscreen im Keller

Könnte ja sein


----------



## Grinsekater (8. Juli 2009)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> *Warum werden meine Bilder im Browser blasser angezeigt als im Bildbearbeitungsprogramm?*



Firefox 3.5 kann nun ICC Profile auslesen. Somit werden Bilder die nicht in den sRGB Farbraum konvertiert wurden nicht mehr farbverfälscht dargestellt. Allerdings gibts da noch das eine oder andere Problem... klick


----------



## Kamikazefliege (19. März 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Ich hatte vor aus einem Bild mein Rad rauszuschneiden und in ein anderes einzufügen.
> Gibts da einen Trick, oder muss ich das alles mit dem Zauberstab machen. Also ich würde das Rad vorher natürlich vor eine möglichst eintönige Wand stellen, aber die Speichen sehen trotzdem immer ******* aus wenn die ausgeschnitten sind. Und nein, ich hab euch keinen Bluescreen im Keller stehen, nur so falls einer auf diese grandiose Idee kommen sollte
> 
> Gruß Max



um ein ordentliches ergebniss zu erziehlen, müssen licht und schatten beider bilder mit einander fungieren. und nur mit dem zauberstab kommst du da nicht weit...
mit welchem programm arbeitest du?


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. März 2010)

Mensch hättest du nicht einen Tag früher posten können?!  Dann wäre es genau ein Jahr her gewesen, dass ich das gepostet hab...
Ich habe es jetzt mit dem Zauberstab gemacht, bei Photoshop, naja das Ergebnis is naturlich nich ganz so toll, eigtl. wollte ich auch ein anderes Bild nehmen aber so war es einfacher.
Naja, trotzdem danke dass du mir helfen wolltest


----------



## Kamikazefliege (19. März 2010)

hab garnicht aufs datum geguckt  

zeig mal das ergebniss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corinnsche (19. November 2011)

Was sind denn gute Fotoprogramme, ausser PhotoShop wo ein A.... voll Geld kostet?

Grüße Corinnsche


----------



## Johnny Jape (19. November 2011)

Photoshop Elements z.b.
oder ein freeware program  gimp


----------



## peh (19. November 2011)

Corinnsche schrieb:


> Was sind denn gute Fotoprogramme


Photoline ist schwer zu toppen, was Preis/Leistung anbelangt. Als Freeware soll Paint.net ganz okay sein. Photoscape wohl auch. Von Realworld Paint hatte ich bislang nichts gewusst, klingt aber ganz okay.

weitere Links:
- http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Gratis-Bildbearbeitung-Alternativen-zu-Adobe-Photoshop-142877.html
- http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=300635


----------



## Corinnsche (19. November 2011)

Hey,
super vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Links.

Grüße Corinnsche


----------



## da-rovsky (22. November 2011)

lightroom und photoshop sind halt die umfangreichsten und ihr geld auch im großen und ganzen wert.


sonst gimp!


----------



## Corinnsche (22. November 2011)

Okay cool. Danke nochmal.

Hab jetzt mal eins von meinem altern Herrn gezockt.
Magix Fotos auf CD&DVD 10.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?

Grüße Corinnsche


----------



## peh (22. November 2011)

da-rovsky schrieb:


> sonst gimp!


Na ja, so lange Gimp keine vernünftige Farbtiefe unterstützt, kann ich es zumindest dann nicht empfehlen, wenn mit mit ner DSLR und Raw fotografiert wird. Da verschenkt man einfach zu viel Information/Potential.


----------



## da-rovsky (22. November 2011)

ja is halt denk ich ein kompromiss den man zu ner free ware sache eingehen muß. weil alle free ware progs haben iwo ne macke - auch die großen wie lightroom oder cs5.... aber da sind die macken meckern auf hohem niveau. ich hab mich vor jahren für lightroom und photoshop entschieden und bin heute noch dankbar dafür! noch dazu brauch ich des eh beruflich....


----------



## Corinnsche (22. November 2011)

also versteh ich das jetzt richtig, Lightroom ist auch ne freeware?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da-rovsky (22. November 2011)

du kannst lightroom und photoshop für 2 wochen gratis testen - danch bezahlen. gibt aber immer wieder aktionen da liegen die preise dann bei 90-160,- euro.....


----------



## Corinnsche (22. November 2011)

Ah okay. Ja danke cool. Denk ich werd öfters mal noch fragen stellen zur Bearbeitung an sich  ^^


----------



## da-rovsky (22. November 2011)

tu das.


----------



## Corinnsche (22. November 2011)

Dank dir schonmal vorab :-D


----------



## peh (22. November 2011)

Corinnsche schrieb:


> also versteh ich das jetzt richtig, Lightroom ist auch ne freeware?


Nein, Lightroom ist eine Bildverwaltung, die regulär knapp 300 Euro kostet. Wobei "Bildverwaltung" den Kern ausmacht, aber mächtig untertrieben ist: Lightroom ist auch Rawconverter und verfügt über Bearbeitungsoptionen für alle möglichen Bildformate. Es gibt Leute, die behaupten, außer Lightroom nichts mehr zu benutzen. Ich werde mit Lightroom nicht warm. Mir gefallen die Ergebnisse von Capture One einfach besser.


----------



## Johnny Jape (22. November 2011)

LR ist in meinen Augen der shiiiit (im positiven sinne) schlechthin, wenn es um die Raw Bearbeitung geht

zum Verwalten acdsee Fotomanager 12, da die Verwaltung in LR unter aller Sau ist und ich die nicht wirklich nachvollziehn kann und nicht mehr will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiquita (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab leider kein Bildbearbeitungs Programm, würde aber gerne sehen wie die Farbkomi an mein Ironhorse aussieht bevor ichs lackieren lass. Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?


----------



## Johnny Jape (16. Februar 2012)

Da gibts hier nen thread zu, weiss nicht wie der heisst, da pinseln dir die Leute dein rad an.


----------



## chiquita (16. Februar 2012)

ja ich find den thread nicht....


----------



## Johnny Jape (16. Februar 2012)

suche hat ca. 5 sek gedauert mit den begriffen farbe/rahmen/photoshop tztztzz

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360723&highlight=farbe+rahmen+photoshop


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,



ich habe früher meine Bilder mit Irfanview angepasst (Helligkeit, Kontrast,...). 
Da ich nun doch (mit eventuell einer neuen Kamera RX100 MK2) liebäugel und der Anspruch mittlerweile stark gewachsen ist, habe ich mir die testversion von Lightroom 5 geladen und seit 2 Tagen am probieren mit jpgs (von der alten Ricoh R8). ist schon Wahnsinn was da alles noch rauszuholen ist.

Meine Frage nun ist, ob Alternativen wie Capture One 7 Express vergleichbar sind was das Ergebnis und Bedienung angeht.
Sind beides sicher subjektive Eindrücke, aber hat eines der Programme auffällige Schwächen oder Stärken?

Habe zwar noch CS2 (gab´s ja auch gratis bei Adobe ) aber will Hauptsächlich Beleuchtung und Farben anapssen, HDRs erzeugen und ein wenig mit Effekten spielen.


Wie gesagt, bin in der Tiefe noch recht neu bei der Bildbearbeitung und vielleicht kann ich mir so monatelanges testen und probieren auf Grund Erfahrungen der professionelleren User hier ersparen. 


Vielen Dank vorab
Robby

Edit: Sehe gerade es gibt auch ein Open-Source-Program namens Lightzone 4, welches ähnlich wie Lightroom arbeitet und tolle Ergebnisse erzeugt. Jemand damit Erfahrung?


----------



## peh (20. Juli 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> habe ich mir die testversion von Lightroom 5 geladen und seit 2 Tagen am probieren mit jpgs (von der alten Ricoh R8). ist schon Wahnsinn was da alles noch rauszuholen ist.


 Lightroom ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau: Bildverwaltung, Rawconverter, Bildbearbeitung. Und das mitunter für 90 Euro. Konkurrenzlos.

Wenn der Preis keine Rolle spielt, ist Photoshop für alles außer Raw die bessere Wahl.

Für mich noch immer der beste Rawconverter ist Capture One, die Express-Version kenne ich allerdings nicht. Ich teste das seit Jahren immer mal wieder. Wie wird ein Foto, wenn ich es möglichst gut in Lightroom konvertiere, wie wird es, wenn ich es in C1 konvertiere. Bei mir gewinnt C1 immer klar. Lightroom-Jünger sagen dann aber, ich könne mit Lightroom nicht umgehen. Mag sein.

Fuchs Dich in Photoshop CS2 rein.

Zu Lightzone kann ich nix sagen, aber wenn Du nicht Raw fotografierst, brauchst Du auch keinen Raw-Converter. OpenSource-Standard-Bildbearbeitung ist Gimp.


----------



## Capic Biker (15. Mai 2016)

Klopf Klopf Jungs,
lebt hier noch jemand ?

Meine Freundin hat mich mal mit Ihrer Kamera Fotografiert und wir wollen wissen,
was kann sie ändern um noch mehr aus die Bilder rauszuholen.

Kritik und Ratschläge erwünscht bitte.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2006312?in=user
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2006310?in=user


----------



## Mountain_Screen (15. Mai 2016)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Klopf Klopf Jungs,
> lebt hier noch jemand ?
> 
> Meine Freundin hat mich mal mit Ihrer Kamera Fotografiert und wir wollen wissen,
> ...



Stimmt die Exif der Bilder?

Wenn ja, wieso mit so einer hohen ISO Zahl die Bilder geschossen?

Wenn du das Bild mal in 1:1 betrachtest siehst du eine ordentliche Körnung.


----------



## xlacherx (15. Mai 2016)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Klopf Klopf Jungs,
> lebt hier noch jemand ?
> 
> Meine Freundin hat mich mal mit Ihrer Kamera Fotografiert und wir wollen wissen,
> ...



Also wenn die Exifs stimmen, geh ich stark vom Automatik / Sport Modus aus... 
Aus den jetztigen Bilder noch was rausholen.. naja man könnte an den Farben etwas drehn... 
Wenns beim nächsten mal aber mal was anderes werden soll, würde ich 
a) im Manuellen modus arbeiten und 
b) auch mal Mitzieher versuchen. Dann verschwimmt der Hintergrund (Bewegungsunschärfe) und das ganze wirkt spannender ;-) 

Ich weiß ja nicht was euch an Ausrüstung zur verfügung steht...


----------



## Capic Biker (15. Mai 2016)

Sie hat kein automatik eingestellt. (TV eingestellt)
Die Exif Datei stimmt.

Das mit der Iso wird sie versuchen. Vielen dank dafür schon mal.
das mit dem mitziehen ist von meiner Seite aus nicht gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (17. Mai 2016)

ISO wurde ja schon erwähnt. Die 700er hat zwar ein ordentliches Rauschverhalten, ich würde aber trotzdem versuchen unter ISO 800 zu bleiben.

Da mit dem Kit-Objektiv der Spielraum bezüglich Blende und Brennweite doch recht eng bemessen ist, würde ich eher an der Szenerie etwas ändern. Die beiden fotografierten Orte sind ja doch eher unspannend, da kann auch ein noch so tolles Foto nix dran ändern. Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass du dich einen 2m Drop runterstürzen musst, aber es gibt einfach Kulissen und Orte die auf dem Bild am Ende besser wirken.
Ein wirkliches Rezept gibt's dafür aber nicht, deshalb einfach ausprobieren, auch mal mit dem Bildausschnitt und dem Fokus spielen. Der Fokuspunkt muss nicht immer zwangsläufig in der Bildmitte liegen. Oft reicht es schon diesen ein wenig zu versetzen und man bekommt etwas Dynamik in das Bild.


----------



## grey (11. Juni 2016)

Bei 1/4000s und ISO 12800 kommt nix sinnvolles raus.. Vermutlich wäre es auch mit 1/640s scharf, dann ist man auch in einem iso Bereich bei dem mehr als matsch rauskommt.


----------

